# Pregnant.....I think so!!!



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is pics of Princess...think she is about weeks. I felt her belly and I think that I felt one kitten.

It is pretty cool!!!!

I feel sooo bad for her, she was vomiting for about 2 days ( that is better now thank god!!) and she is always sleeping!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Are you sure she's pregnant? Have you had her checked by a vet?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tabbytam, I understand how exciting it is when your cat is expecting.  However, because of the thousands of cats and kittens in shelters who will never get a home, I would suggest spaying your Princess as soon as the kittens are weaned. The cats and kittens in shelters usually come from accidental breedings. Unfortunately, some people do not value their adopted domestic cats, and don't hesitate to give them up for trivial reasons. So, I hope you'll screen your adopters carefully.

You will have to keep your Princess indoors, and make sure a tom cannot get into the house. A nursing mother cat can get pregnant, the record being four days after giving birth, I believe. I hope you'll consider this after the kittens make their appearance. They will be beautiful, I'm sure, and I don't want to take away your joy and anticipation. 

Breeders, however, are usually quite interested in the betterment of a particular breed, and make sure that both tom and queen have excellent qualities. They go to cat shows, observe, and ask questions. They study every aspect of the cat in which they are interested and get a mentor to help them before they consider breeding their cat. I'm not suggesting that you take up the hobby, just giving you food for thought. Breeding is something those involved don't take lightly. I wish you the best.


----------



## catlove16 (Apr 24, 2007)

Well from the looks of it I say you are going to have KITTENS  Also what make you think she might be pregnant just wondering (like was she in contact with a male cat or cats 8) For comparison i 'll put in 2 pictures of my queen Aamelia


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't taken her to the vet yet, I am doing that next week. Her nipples are bigger and pinker. Trust me, they look different than they did. Also, she hasn't been in heat for about a month. When she was going in heat, it was every two weeks or so.

I understand that they can get pregnant after they give birth, I already got the male fixed and she is strictly an indoor cat, so we won't have to worry about that.

I wasn't trying to breed them, it is my fault for not getting either one of them fixed!  

I guess we will see after I take her to the vet!


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Also, I guess those aren't the best pics either, I can tell more when she sits or is walking.


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

How far along is your cat S? I will have to check Princess, but the nipples don't look like your cat!


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

I definately see a change, so maybe it is to soon to tell. They aren't protruded like the first pic of yours, and they kind of look like the second pic, but not as dark....So I don't know :?


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am just going to wait it out...I have a appt for her next Friday. Another question, could there be any other reason why she stopped the heat cycle and why her nipples are changing???


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Tabbytam, what's happening with Princess?


----------

